# Water Heater Plastic Plug Change Out



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I was at a RV parts pace getting some black water tank chemicals, and saw they had a Atwood water heater on display, and it reminded me that I wanted to get a new drain plug to put in the trailer tool box "in case I needed one". The guy at the counter suggested that the plug should be replaced with a new one every 6 months to a year since the one in there is exposed to heating and cooling all the time, and will become brittle. And should the head ever snap off, it would be a PITA to get the plug pieces out without damaging the female threads in the plug hole. He told me of a couple of instances where a RV has come in for service to get the remainder of a plug out. Now, he did not tell me that the owner may of over tightened it, or whatever else may of caused it to break. The plugs are only a couple of bucks, so I did pick up a couple "in case". Does anyone else replace the plug periodically? Thanks, and I know that some of you have replace the plug with a drain valve. Is this a concern (thermal expansion and shrinking) of the plastic for anyone?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I keep a spare plug on hand just in case.
I never worried about it breaking off, never seen it happen either.
Plastic plug into metal threads, I don't think it'll be that hard to get out.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats a good Idea to change them a least once a year
I carry one in the TT
Might have to think about changing it

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I should change mine out someday. Still have the original 2002 plug.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Never changed mine...guess for .99c it is a cheap thing to do.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Mine eventually did strip off when I was removing it after every trip to drain the heater. Then I discovered a way to drain the heater without removing the plug (open pressure release valve and open the low-point drains). So now the plug stays in place all year long until dewinterization.

When I did strip it off, yes, it was a PITA getting it out of the brass threads. I even scuffed up the threads a bit on the outside. I now replace the nylon plug at the beginning of every year.

Randy


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Where is this plug located?

I thought you were talking about the low point drains but not sure.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Home Depot has them for $0.75 in the plumbing aisle


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

campmg said:


> Where is this plug located?
> 
> I thought you were talking about the low point drains but not sure.


The plug is located behind the square drop down door at the water heater exterior.

You will see the white plastic plug in the lower left side.

Steve


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Where is this plug located?
> 
> I thought you were talking about the low point drains but not sure.


The plug is located behind the square drop down door at the water heater exterior.

You will see the white plastic plug in the lower left side.

Steve
[/quote]

I'll have to go check for that. I've never noticed it before and in that box each trip.

The hot water seemed to stink a bit when we first ran it this past weekend. That plug could explain a lot if water's trapped in there. I thought the low drain plugs were all I had but suppose that just drains water from the system and not the heater. Does that sound right?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Mine eventually did strip off when I was removing it after every trip to drain the heater. Then I discovered a way to drain the heater without removing the plug (open pressure release valve and open the low-point drains). So now the plug stays in place all year long until dewinterization.
> 
> When I did strip it off, yes, it was a PITA getting it out of the brass threads. I even scuffed up the threads a bit on the outside. I now replace the nylon plug at the beginning of every year.
> 
> Randy


Why were you draining after each trip? I only drain tank for winter storage.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Why were you draining after each trip? I only drain tank for winter storage.


Exactly. That's all I need is one more thing to add to my already lengthy list of pre-post camping tasks.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

